# Masquer les applications / dossiers IPAD



## Cinolas33 (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un IPad2 qui me sert aussi bien pour le taf que la vie perso.
Je suis à la recherche d'une appli ou système pour protéger ou masquer des applis ou dossiers personnels.

J'ai eu beau chercher, mais je ne vois rien de concret.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2014)

Désolé, cela n'existe pas, et c'est interdit dans les conditions du SDK Apple


----------



## lineakd (23 Janvier 2014)

@cinolas33, soit le bienvenu!


> Je suis à la recherche d'une appli ou système pour protéger... ou dossiers personnels.


Tu peux avec certaines apps avec des mots de passe.


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2014)

La meilleure protection est un mot de passe à l&#8217;activation du iPad sur l&#8217;écran d&#8217;accueil.

Ensuite, il y a des applications qui protègent leurs documents par mot de passe. Mais là, ce n&#8217;est que les documents qui sont protégés. Si quelqu&#8217;un efface l&#8217;application, les documents s&#8217;effacent avec.


----------



## lineakd (23 Janvier 2014)

> Si quelqu&#8217;un efface l&#8217;application, les documents s&#8217;effacent avec.


@gwen, une solution serait aussi de se servir des "restrictions" dans l'app "réglages/restrictions/" et décoché "supp. d'apps". Ou que tes documents soient dans le cloud (dropbox, google drive, etc...).


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2014)

Tien, je viens d'apprendre un truc. Comme je ne prête pas mon iPhone, je n'y avait pas pensé a cette option. Merci du Tuyau.


----------

